# kostenlos PDF => DJVU wandeln - möglich?



## asm (3. Mai 2010)

Hallo, ich wollte mal fragen, weil ich schon mehrfach gegoogelt habe, aber noch keine einfach funktionierende Lösung fand.

ich würde gerne PDFs in DJVU's (incl. durchsuchbarem Text) umwandeln
(nein, nicht mittels Upload über http://any2djvu.djvuzone.org/index.html)
sondern lokal auf meinem Rechner (meine Kontoübersicht sende ich bestimmt nicht dorthin )
bzw. auch direkt DJVU's aus Bildern oder Dokumenten aller Art erstellen.
Dafür gibt es ja den schweineteuren Document Express Editor (150 Euro). Aber so dringend hab ich es als Privatmann dann auch nicht.

für normale Bilder , bzw. Bildersammlungen als Ebooks habe ich bisher die Freeware DVJU Solo 3.1 verwendet.
Aber bisher eben ohne gesonderte Texteinbettung.


Ich verstehe natürlich, daß AT&T die Patente dafür hat und Geld sehen möchte.

Aber vielleicht kennt doch jemand ein einfaches Workaround. (da ich (auch die Google übersetzten, russischen Anleitungen ) nicht verstanden habe - irgendwie ging es da um ScanKromsator.v5.93 mit  DVJU Solo 3.1). Die Russen haben da wohl nen Trick raus.

Quasi möchte ich viele verschiedene Sachen in DJVU umwandeln.
Sowohl fertige PDFs, als auch diverse andere Dokumente (Bilder, RTF Docs, etc.)


*2)* Vielleicht auch was zur Herstellung von *S*djvu ?

Ich wäre Euch sehr dankbar.


----------



## smileyml (3. Mai 2010)

Nur mal interessehalber - wieso wandelt man PDF-Dateien in ein PDF-Alternattive (so Wiki) um?
Ich persönlich verstehe den Mehrwert nicht ganz und wollte mich zumindest dazu mal bei dir erkundigen.

Letztlich glaube ich kaum das du dabei um das Geld ausgeben kommst, da es ja eine einfachere Freewareversion bereits gibt.

Auch wenn du alles durchgesehen hast, besteht aus meiner Sicht nur eine Möglichkeit über die OpenSpurce Beschäftigung anderer damit  - wie das z.B.  http://djvu.sourceforge.net/


----------

